# eCryptFS and DropBox

## Cr0t

Last night I setup an encrypted folder via ecryptfs in my dropbox folder. I called the folder ecryptfs. The main folder name does get encrypted, however nothing else. I copied one MP3 in that folder and I can play that file on my windows machine without any issues.

This is what it looks like on my linux machine without mounting the encrypted folder.

```
07:23:52^cr0t@gbox:~/Dropbox/ecryptfs > l ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FXYlZbpQIaVqUkZvk6nRT0FUIl7MgpSCV46R5T08J6cRUPwu2WDw4ueeJZgy9uQ1IACsUarMdcaRmeo-/

total 20K

drwxr-xr-x 3 cr0t cr0t 4.0K Jan  5 07:18 ./

drwxr-xr-x 6 cr0t cr0t 4.0K Jan  5 07:18 ../

drwxr-xr-x 5 cr0t cr0t 4.0K Jan  5 07:17 Skrillex/

-rw-r--r-- 1 cr0t cr0t 2.5K Jan  4 21:45 Skrillex Discography.nfo

-rw-r--r-- 1 cr0t cr0t 2.5K Jan  4 21:45 Skrillex Discography.nfo.1
```

----------

## Hu

Please do not take this to be a rude question on my part, but why are you posting this?  You did not pose a question or a request for additional commentary.  Is there something you want answered?  Is something not working the way you think it ought to work?

----------

## Cr0t

the issue is that only the folder names got encrypted, but nothing else. The files are readable without the key.

----------

